# retractable weapons



## mrhnau

I was just wondering... does anyone here train with retractable weapons of any sort? What kind of variety exist? I'm looking for something retractable, not just extremely flexible (chain, kasuri fundo, etc), or perhaps something flexible that can be stored and "repacked" if possible...


----------



## Swordlady

How about a retractable baton?  I haven't tried handling one yet, but it does look like a handy self-defense weapon:


----------



## Grenadier

Mrhnau,

Swordlady hit it on the nose, that collapsible batons are probably what you were seeking.  As far as I have seen, ASP still makes the best collapsible baton.  They're more expensive, but the price premium you pay is worth it.  Collapsible batons are very common amongst the law enforcement community, as it's much easier to carry one of these than it is to lug around a billy club.  

I will warn you, though, that many states put a great deal of restrictions when it comes to carrying such batons.  In fact, some states flat-out forbid the carrying of such weapons, which is a mystery to me.  The way I see it, if you're in one of the 40+ states that allow you to carry a concealed firearm (with the appropriate license), then you should certainly be trusted with a baton.  Some states (such as Connecticut) require a separate permit for carrying deadly melee weapons.  

Still, the laws are the laws, and you should read up on the laws of the land, concerning the possession / carrying of such items.   It's a messy patchwork out there...


----------



## monkey

There are several I use 1-the baton 2- the staff 3-taichi sword(this is mostly for forms or pratice non comative type motion or in philipino (carenza) 4-nunchukas 5-tong fa with botton release 6-rope darts & chain whips can be considered as i do them!


----------



## seraphtan

monkey said:


> There are several I use 1-the baton 2- the staff 3-taichi sword(this is mostly for forms or pratice non comative type motion or in philipino (carenza) 4-nunchukas 5-tong fa with botton release 6-rope darts & chain whips can be considered as i do them!


 
So you're saying that you have a retractable staff?  Where did you get it?


----------



## arnisador

Retractable staff? I've seen simple versions of those, but never something that seemed dependable!


----------



## David Weatherly

Retractable batons are a good option.  Especially if you have some training in stick work.
As pointed out though, they are against the law in some states.

If you just want something for self defense, why not go with a flexiable weapon?  
If you learn to use a flexiable weapon, you have countless weapons of convience around you that look quite innocent.  A piece of rope, chain, belt, necktie, the list goes on.

Additionally, if you are in an altercation you haven't pulled a "hidden weapon" out on an innocent thug.

David


----------



## scarphe

David Weatherly said:


> Retractable batons are a good option.  Especially if you have some training in stick work.
> As pointed out though, they are against the law in some states.
> 
> If you just want something for self defense, why not go with a flexiable weapon?
> If you learn to use a flexiable weapon, you have countless weapons of convience around you that look quite innocent.  A piece of rope, chain, belt, necktie, the list goes on.
> 
> Additionally, if you are in an altercation you haven't pulled a "hidden weapon" out on an innocent thug.
> 
> David


 but how many arts teach use of such flexible weapons?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

scarphe said:


> but how many arts teach use of such flexible weapons?



Quite a few actually.  Most Indonesian, Filipino and many Japanese systems utilize flexible weaponry from a belt, sarong, rope, chain, etc. point of view.  We certainly practice with it in IRT.


----------

